# Lenovo y510p vs Dell Inspiron 15R ? (Laptop @ 60K)



## welcomedungeon (May 19, 2014)

So i'm buying a laptop in the ~60k range and have narrowed it down to Two choices:
*1)Lenovo y510p (i5 version)* : Ci5 4200M , Graphics card is probably Gt 755M though it might be 750M, FHD screen,Win8
FLIPKART LINK:lenovo-ideapad-y510p-59-389687-laptop-4th-gen-ci5-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph


*2)Dell inspiron 15R* : Ci7 4500U, AMD Radeon HD 8850M GDDR5, 1366X768 (Truelife,NON-TOUCH) ,Win8.1

FLIPKART:dell-inspiron-15r-5537-laptop-4th-gen-ci7-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph


*Questions:*
Q1)How does their gaming performance compare ? I have read that the i5 4200M and i7 4500U will offer comparable performance in gaming . In fact 4500U might suffer a bit due to lower clock speed . Is this correct ?

As for GPU's , it seems Gt 755m is better than 8850M by a tiny margin:
*www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=1800&gid2=1485&compare=geforce-gt-755m-vs-radeon-hd-8850m-2gb-ddr5


User AbhMkh had posted some benchmarks of this exact Inspiron config :
thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/181484-dell-inspiron-15r-5537-review-benchmarks.html
If someone has similar benchmarks of the y510p configuration please post them

Q2) The inspiron ships with Win 8.1 while the y510p with 8. But that would be freely updatable to win8.1 without affecting the OneKEy recovery (since it is essentially an update )anyways right ? So O.S. should not be a factor ?

Q3)Can anyone who's recently bought the y510p tell its default partiton sizes ? I would probably want to dual boot the shipped windows with Fedora or Ubuntu but dont want to lose OKR during repartioning and couldnt find any convenient guide to repartition without losing OKR online.

Q4) The only reason I'm really considering the y510p at all is the FHD screen. (terrible battery life and touchpad are major drawbacks imho) .however i have read in some places that the 15.6 inch screen is too small for HD and leads to eye-strain due to small texts (and zooming is not that feasible in web browsing) ? Can someone comment their experience with this ?

Q5)Dell's customer service is well reputed. Can anyone comment on Lenovo's ? (Delhi)


----------



## Aravind92 (May 19, 2014)

I am not going to give an opinion on buying either one of those,but all i can say is both 755m and 8850m are not goning to give you playable framerates at 1080p.And 720p on a 1080p looks horrible compared to 720p on 720p screen...The only advantage the lenovo one has over dell is its fhd when watching  movies..I would rather pick dell one..But that being said..510p has better looks and gives you an option to ad another 755m in sli(not sure about availabilty and price in india). So it is for you to decide now,if you are ok with looking at a game at 720p on 1080p screen go with 510p..


----------



## seamon (May 19, 2014)

Dell one has driver compatibility issues when installing non-OEM drivers so I suggest go for y510p. GT 755m is enough for low-med(even high for 2013 games) @1080p for latest games. 720p looks fine......not great but fine. If you can somehow manage to import the second GPU for y510p(which will cost you 8k total) then you can max out current games. I own both(Y500 is 95% similar to Y510p) and I would recommend the Y510p any day. Tell me if you want benchmarks for any game/utility. I'll be testing out Wolfenstein New Order on both tomorrow and also Watch_Dogs on 27th May. Stay Tuned.

Y510p
Advantages:
1.1080p screen.
2.CPU can be replaced/upgraded.
3.GPU can be upgraded.
4.Keyboard Back lightening. 

Disadvantages:
1.Costlier than Dell.
2.Heavier by a small margin.
3.Poor battery life.

Dell Inspiron 15
Advantages:
1.Great Battery life(Once I got ~12 hours while torrenting)
2.Lighter by a small margin.
3.Slimmer.

Disadvantages:
1.720p screen.
2.Driver compatibility issues.
3.CPU soldered to board and can't be replaced/upgraded.
4.No Keyboard back lightening. 

Both Dell and Lenovo have great After Sales Service.


----------



## AbhMkh (May 19, 2014)

welcomedungeon said:


> So i'm buying a laptop in the ~60k range and have narrowed it down to Two choices:
> *1)Lenovo y510p (i5 version)* : Ci5 4200M , Graphics card is probably Gt 755M though it might be 750M, FHD screen,Win8
> FLIPKART LINK:lenovo-ideapad-y510p-59-389687-laptop-4th-gen-ci5-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph
> 
> ...




Both 4200m and 755m will perform about 10-15% faster than the 4500U and 8850M respectively whereas the 4500U will give about 40-50% advantage in battery life.

Also the Y510P(4200M) retails for 67K afaik, in the same price you will get the touch enabled 720P version of the Inspiron 15R.

I would rate 15R's build quality above the Y510P, as there is no match for a blend of aluminium and plastic and yes the 15R has some AMD driver issues(installing the latest drivers will cause problems in the shutdown process but everything works fine if you use Dell issued drivers).

I would recommend choosing on the basis of your priorities.


Here is a review of the Y510P 

*www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Update-Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y510p-GT-755M-SLI-Notebook.107108.0.html

The laptop is completely made of plastic only with the exception of the lid and palm rest, also it seems that it carries over the touchpad issues from its previous model(Y500)

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## seamon (May 19, 2014)

Also, Lenovo has a much better screen not only beating the Dell Inspiron in resolution but also in viewing angles and color reproduction.


about build quality..........Dell has very cheap plastic in the underside which looks as if it will snap anytime. Y510p has much better(and solid) underside plastic in comparison. Both laptops have a aluminium chassis. 

@OP Fill in the Questionnaire please so that we can know what your purpose of purchasing a laptop is.


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2014)

Go with y510p 
You will love its red backlit keyboard, screen and performance.


----------



## prometheus (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> Dell one has driver compatibility issues when installing non-OEM drivers so I suggest go for y510p. GT 755m is enough for low-med(even high for 2013 games) @1080p for latest games. 720p looks fine......not great but fine. If you can somehow manage to import the second GPU for y510p(which will cost you 8k total) then you can max out current games. I own both(Y500 is 95% similar to Y510p) and I would recommend the Y510p any day. Tell me if you want benchmarks for any game/utility. I'll be testing out Wolfenstein New Order on both tomorrow and also Watch_Dogs on 27th May. Stay Tuned.
> 
> Y510p
> Advantages:
> ...


 ?

MXM..? naah?


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

prometheus said:


> ?
> 
> MXM..? naah?



Ultrabay.

GT 755m-->GT 755m SLI(GTX 770m)


----------



## prometheus (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> Ultrabay.
> 
> GT 755m-->GT 755m SLI(GTX 770m)



 ..........  + micro stutter..although sm are saying that occurs depending upon the application as well as on the driver version in use


----------



## powerhoney (May 20, 2014)

Never had it happen to me!!!


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

prometheus said:


> ..........  + micro stutter..although sm are saying that occurs depending upon the application as well as on the driver version in use



Microstuttering stopped a few updates earlier.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 20, 2014)

+1 to y510p


----------



## Aravind92 (May 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> Dell one has driver compatibility issues when installing non-OEM drivers so I suggest go for y510p. GT 755m is enough for low-med(even high for 2013 games) @1080p for latest games. 720p looks fine......not great but fine. If you can somehow manage to import the second GPU for y510p(which will cost you 8k total) then you can max out current games. I own both(Y500 is 95% similar to Y510p) and I would recommend the Y510p any day. Tell me if you want benchmarks for any game/utility. I'll be testing out Wolfenstein New Order on both tomorrow and also Watch_Dogs on 27th May. Stay Tuned.
> 
> I don't think you can max games out even with 755m sli at 1080p..The dual 755m can be compared to a 650 ti boost...And 650 ti boost is definetely not going to max games out at 1080p(not with fps above 30 which i consider playable)..


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

> I don't think you can max games out even with 755m sli at 1080p..The dual 755m can be compared to a 650 ti boost...And 650 ti boost is definetely not going to max games out at 1080p(not with fps above 30 which i consider playable)..



You can trust me. BTW 25-30 FPS IS playable.


----------



## prometheus (May 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> You can trust me. BTW 25-30 FPS IS playable.



Tell me abt it..

I play ArmA 3 @13-15FPS. ~20 if am lucky


----------



## kkn13 (May 21, 2014)

Dell doesnt have driver issues etc.....
though for 65k , op should get a y510p
im getting one next month as well
already own a 7520 no such issues as mentioned in the thread except that y510p is a huuge beast and is more vfm


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Dell doesnt have driver issues etc.....
> though for 65k , op should get a y510p
> im getting one next month as well
> already own a 7520 no such issues as mentioned in the thread except that y510p is a huuge beast and is more vfm



Drivers issues manifest the 2013 models. They are terrible. They make the laptop unusable except when on AC power.


----------



## AbhMkh (May 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> Drivers issues manifest the 2013 models. They are terrible. They make the laptop unusable except when on AC power.



Only with AMD supplied drivers, everything works fine with Dell issued drivers and people who dont play games dont need the lastest AMD drivers anyways.


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Only with AMD supplied drivers, everything works fine with Dell issued drivers and people who dont play games dont need the lastest AMD drivers anyways.



People who don't play games need not buy AMD 8850M anyways. They are good with Intel HD 4000.


----------



## kkn13 (May 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> Drivers issues manifest the 2013 models. They are terrible. They make the laptop unusable except when on AC power.



ok mines a late 2012 model, dunno abt 2013
my apologies on that


----------

